# .htaccess: js-Scripte schützen, die trotzdem ausgeführt werden können?



## kokul (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Ich möchte einen Ordenr mit js-Dateien schützen.
Der Pfad zu diesem Ordner steht in meiner HTML-Datei im header, kann also ausgelesen werden.
Wenn man diesen Pfad in dem Browser eingibt, wird die js-Datei angezeigt, was ich verhindern will.

Wenn ich den Ordner jedoch mit .htaccess schütze, wird auch das Script nicht ausgeführt.
Habe es mit 

order deny,allow
allow from (meine.Server.ip)
deny from all

probiert, aber auch dann wird das Script nicht ausgeführt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, nur die direkte Anzeige im Browser zu verhindern?


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Mai 2005)

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die es gäbe:
Prüfe, ob ein REFERER gesetzt ist, und ob dieser auf deiner eigenen Domain liegt. 
Wenn ja, lasse den Zugriff zu.
Wenn nicht, verweigere ihn.

Das Problem dabei: nicht alle Browser übermitteln den REFERER.

Im Grossen und Ganzen würd ich aber sagen...vergiss es!
Man kann sich immer noch die komplette Seite speichern...und hat das Skript.
Oder... man lädt die Seite und wechselt dann in den Offline-Modus.... ruft man das Skript dann auf, wird es aus dem Cache geholt.
Oder man fischt es sich gleich aus dem Cache.


----------



## KristophS (14. Mai 2005)

Um das Skript auszuführen, muss es der Browser kennen. Kennt es der Browser, kennt es der User. Folglich ist ein Schutz unmöglich.


----------



## Gumbo (14. Mai 2005)

Was für ein Script hälst du denn für so schützenswert?


----------

